# Big thanks to PSE



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am writing this on behalf of one of my good mates(Leon Whitehead) and long time PSE owner. 

He wanted me to openly and publicly thank Michelle Casanova from PSE. I am not 100% sure if he is an importer or distributor but he doesn't have a proshop and work from his house.

Leon experienced a problem with his bow. He was referred to Michelle by a friend. He got hold of Michelle. Michelle promptly invited him to come and visit him to sort out his bow. 

According to Leon Michelle received him verey friendly and listened to the problem he had. He spent 2 hours of his time on a public holiday to sort out his bow. Leon further states that he's bow is as good as new, and a pleasure to shoot. 

Leon feels that Pete Shepley the owner of PSE could be very fortunate to have a PSE ambassador like Michelle Casanova in South Africa and want's to thank Michelle for his time and great help.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Two thumbs up for that kind of service.
Kudos to PSE!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

That is great news. One of the reasons I bought on of their brands (Browning) was because Archery Research, PSE and Browning are covered by a great umbrella!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Michel is an excellent ambassador for PSE in S.A and well done to him for assisting your buddy.
He's actually Benito van Leeuwen's brother in law.

Over the last couple of years, PSE didn't do very well here. The ex importer didn't believe in marketing and PSE suffered as a result. Brands like Mathews, Hoyt & Bowtech became the hot sellers in the local market.

It's good to see that they're coming back in the local market. I was very impressed with the AR34 and would like to see AR get a bigger slice of the S.A market.

Once a few thousand have been sold again, we will see steady growth.
You know how it goes... you always end up buying the brand that your buddy, uncle or dad shoots.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Great news for archery in S.A. This is why we at Black hawk archery in KZN have alined ourselves with this great company Through P.S.E S.A. 

WELDONE MICHEL, FOR FLYING "OUR" FLAG HIGH.
(we have replace four sets of limbs in over two years of business)

1. guy wanted 60# replaced with 70# limbs
2. serviced a Mach 6( 1995) noticed limbs cracked replaced them
3. Client dry fired my personal AR 34(2003/4) so replaced one limb.
4. client bourght his son a new Bruin 60#(2007) then promptly reversed over it with his 4x4.... P.S.E replaced both limbs free of charge.

I think point made....:wink: 


Spatan:cocktai


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Spatan

The mention of a Mach6 brings back fond memories of the days when I still used PSE. 
My first top of the range bow was the Mach3. 
Ja manne, die gooie ou dae to die lug skoon was, die seks vuil en ons nog met aluminium pyle en Thunderheads geskiet het.:sad:


----------

